

HTML5 vector graphics editor - durman
http://figurepool.com/editor

======
duopixel
Looks like this was done in Raphael from scratch. The history panel is very
cool.

I have my own HTML 5 vector graphics editor <http://editor.method.ac> which is
based off SVG Edit, so I understand the amount of work gone into this, it must
have been an interesting challenge!

I small UX suggestion for your landing page: instead of warning people that
they don't have save functionality unless they sign up first, allow your users
to _save their work by signing up_. I'm sure a "Save and Sign Up" button would
do wonders for your conversion rates.

~~~
DonnyV
Wow, this looks awesome! I love the controls on the right hand side. Simple
large numbers with grabber hand. Also like your shape library. Only thing I
would change is maybe let people directly change the numbers on the right hand
side by double clicking it. Once people get used to it, they start knowing
what numbers to put in.

~~~
duopixel
Thanks, that's how the numbers actually work, if you double click it it
becomes editable.

------
Kartificial
Maybe a small feature idea. When rotating elements, it's nice to be able to
hold shift and let the object snap to 45 degrees angle increments.

~~~
durman
That's a great suggestion. Putting it on the list of the next features to be
done...

------
guilloche
Great work. As a graphics programmer on web, I understand it is very time
consuming and hard to squeeze out performance from a browser. My own htm5/nacl
vector graphics editor <http://www.torapp.info> is similar but specially
enhanced for security printing.

~~~
e12e
What is "security printing" ? Watermarking?

~~~
guilloche
Something like guilloche designing for paper money.

------
Krutet
Great work! I'm about to decide which solution I'm gonna use for making mind
maps while studying and I like this one alot.. Any chance there'll be google
drive connection in the near future?

Edit: I seem to have a problem with scrolling in the document. When I try to
scroll using two finger swipe on a mac it sometimes recognise the scroll as a
zoom in/zoom out command instead, until I reload the page and I can scroll
normally again. Is there any other way to scroll? Am I doing it wrong? (and
sometimes the the browser recognise the two finger swipe as a back command..)

~~~
durman
Figurepool can be very handy for mindmapping, actually the 'fork icon tool'
was added with mindmaps in mind, you just click the icon tool and a new
already connected box is added. Just double click the box to add new text
label to it.

The scrolling issue seems to be an OS X related bug. I sometimes observe the
same. The fact that sometimes two finger swipe is recognized as back button is
a Google Chrome on OS X feature. I was able to get around the zoom/scroll
issue by pressing the Shift button. Not sure if it'll work for you though. At
least you can give it a try...

------
euroclydon
For anyone interested in writing HTML5 (Canvas or SVG) in-browser editors, I
think there is big market potential in, not necessarily another diagram tool
like this, but a content authoring tool for data analysis. It's not a big leap
from this product to an editor for say, D3 or HighCharts.

------
fla
Well done! Suggestion : A full-screen mode to take advantage of big screens

~~~
durman
Thanks! A full-screen mode is in place but not in the demo. You'd have to
sign-up (free) to get the editor with fullscreen capability.

------
gawker
Just wanted to say that I really love this editor. Really simple to quickly
create diagrams. Great job!

------
sea6ear
The controls remind me a lot of the Morphic widgets from Squeak Smalltalk.

~~~
durman
Nice that you noticed. I was indeed inspired by Squeak Smalltalk. I love that
system. Pity it didn't get widespread.

~~~
e12e
I actually had to go an look up the various web/javascript smalltalks -- it
looks like a few of them are live and well -- but more importantly the Lively
Kernel does offer a parts bin with basic shapes, and a right click halo that
allows for modification -- but lively kernel could be made to look prettier by
borrowing from here...:

    
    
      http://www.lively-kernel.org/
    
    

Note Lively isn't Smalltalk... but with OMeta[1] it sort of is:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f2dyLKP_xJc>

[1] <http://tinlizzie.org/ometa/>

If you find [1] interesting you might also like:

<http://www.vpri.org/vp_wiki/index.php/Main_Page>

------
moondowner
It's like Inkscape in browser! Excellent.

------
katquita
very useful. Thanks!

